# Warum sind Stromstecker für Sata Festplatten größer als die Datenstecker?



## Liza (11. Februar 2012)

*Warum sind Stromstecker für Sata Festplatten größer als die Datenstecker?*

Habt Ihr euch eigentlich schon mal Gedanken drüber gemacht warum der Stromstecker größer ist, als die eigentliche Datenleitung?
Habe eben meine externe Festplatte kurz ins Gehäuse des Desktop PC's eingebaut, und irgendwie kam der Gedanke dazu.

Das man nicht beide Stecker identisch gemacht hat ist schon klar, sicher aus dem Grund der Verwechslung. Aber die Hälfte des Daten Anschlusses hätte bestimmt auch gereicht. Ich meine bei so viele Technischen Geräten ist der Stecker für die Stromzufuhr meist kleiner. Bestes Beispiel, die Ladegeräte.

Aber vielleicht hat das ja wirklich einen richtigen Grund, über Aufklärung würde ich mich dann freuen.

Lg Liza,..


----------



## Gamer_95 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Warum sind Stromstecker für Sata Festplatten größer als die Datenstecker?*

Ganz einfach, der S-ATA Stromstecker ist 5 Polig(3,3V+5V+12V+2xMasse). Bei z.B. Ladegeräten ist der Anschluss im Normalfall nur 2 Polig (z.B. 12V+Masse).
Ausserdem hat der S-ATA Stecker 15Pins. Das passt einfach nicht auf einen kleineren Anschluss drauf


----------



## mattinator (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Warum sind Stromstecker für Sata Festplatten größer als die Datenstecker?*

Die Größe der über die Leitungen des Stromsteckers übertragenen elektrischen Leistung ist um einiges größer als beim Datenkabel. Deshalb sind z.B. größere Leitungs-Querschnitte erforderlich, um die Verluste und Wärmeentwicklung zu reduzieren.


----------



## mickythebeagle (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Warum sind Stromstecker für Sata Festplatten größer als die Datenstecker?*

selten so gelacht.
Einfach mal an Hot Plug Denken.
Schau Dir mal die Kontakte auf ner SATA Platte an, dann wirste sehen das die nicht alle in einer Reihe stehen. ( Daten sowie Strom )
Der Strom Stecker ist eben 15 Polig weil alles 3fach vorhanden ist um Spannungsspitzen aufzufangen und um überhaupt HotPlug zu ermöglichen


----------



## Liza (11. Februar 2012)

Danke euch, letztere Antwort klingt noch am plausibelsten.


----------



## DuG (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Warum sind Stromstecker für Sata Festplatten größer als die Datenstecker?*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> selten so gelacht.
> Einfach mal an Hot Plug Denken.
> Schau Dir mal die Kontakte auf ner SATA Platte an, dann wirste sehen das die nicht alle in einer Reihe stehen. ( Daten sowie Strom )
> Der Strom Stecker ist eben 15 Polig weil alles 3fach vorhanden ist um Spannungsspitzen aufzufangen und um überhaupt HotPlug zu ermöglichen




ah sehr interesant


----------

